# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  حاصل ضرب، جمع و ترانهاده ماتریس m*n به زبان C++‎

## Mehdi-p

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه دوستان،
از اینکه در جمع شما هستم خوشحالم،
لطفا اگر امکان دارد برای نوشتن الگوریتمهای زیر کمک کنید.
سورس کد برنامه‌ای که دو ماتریس (m*n و n*k) را از ورودی دریافت و برای حاصل ضرب در صورتیکه ماتریسهای ورودی اگر قانون ضرب را رعایت نکرده باشند پیغام erro بدهد و در صورت صحیح بودن آنها را در هم ضرب نماید و ماتریس حاصلضرب را در خروجی نمایش دهد.
برای جمع ماتریس‌ها هم همینطور، و در نهایت هم ترانهاده ماتریس حاصلضرب و حاصلجمع را هم در خروجی نمایش دهد.

سپاسگزارم

----------

